# Spanx anyone



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Have you used Spanx.

Well I will be going back to the office after working from home for a while.. I have gained a bit after a miscarriage. 

I’m thinking of getting those spanx pants or tops.. do any of you have them..
Do you like it.. 

I don’t want to go in the office and find out I can’t breath lol.. 

Is it comfortable?

They sell them here for 100.00 but i see them on ebay for about 30.00 plus shiping.

please let me know what is good about them .. or not.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> Have you used Spanx.
> 
> Well I will be going back to the office after working from home for a while.. I have gained a bit after a miscarriage.
> 
> ...


I love Spanx...I have many styles, including the long line that goes from just under the bra line to just below the knee. I wear them under slacks, with skirts, under anything I don't want a jiggle and a panty line to show! I don't find them any more uncomfortable than control top panty hose. Sometimes QVC has good specials on them, but Nordies and Lord and Taylor carry them. I try to buy from L&T when they have a coupon.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I've been thinking of one, too. Are they comfortable?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I've never heard of this. Exactly what is it??


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Well I will be perfectly honest with you...I think it depends on how much you want to smooth out. I tried them because I wanted a smoother line for a wedding, I'm the maid of honor. I decided to not use them because I felt like a sausage stuffed in too small of a casing, sorry to be so graphic, but it was not pretty. The more I thought about it, the less I liked the idea of hiding myself anyway. I'm sure they work for a lot of people, or maybe I got the wrong size, but I thought I would give you the other side of the story.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> I've never heard of this. Exactly what is it??[/B]


Its kind of like control top panty hose, but nicer because of the way they are made. No panty lines, you don't have to wear underwear, things like that. They come full length or you can get them without feet. The no feet thing is why oprah went so crazy for them, she had been cutting the feet off her hosiery for years because she wanted the control but wanted to wear a toeless shoe.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

love them, I like the from the waist to just above the knee but be very honest about your weight and height when you read the size chart. If in doubt get the larger size to avoid the sausage in a casing effect.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> love them, I like the from the waist to just above the knee but be very honest about your weight and height when you read the size chart. If in doubt get the larger size to avoid the sausage in a casing effect.[/B]


Maybe I just got the wrong size, I hope so, because there is no way I would wear them everyday but I would still like them for the maid of honor thing.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I love Spanx but I only use them if I'm wearing a dress or something tight that will show everything, definitely not a daily thing. I'm guessing that if you had the sausage feeling that you just had the wrong size. They are definitely worth the money and sometimes I cringe when I see a woman in an outfit that would look soooo much better if only she were wearing spanx underneath!!


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

I've never tried them, but Oprah has raved about them several times on her show.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Here is a link.. 

I was thinkng of getting a top.. or this
Hide & Sleek Adjustable Strap Cami to where under tops.. I'm more interested in clothing line. 

http://www.spanx.com/pls/enetrixp/!stm...9040.489064.cat

and the bod a bing pants.. 

pants

not so much the girdel kind.

my issue fo the top is i'm a Large.. but weist is in the XL - 1X I have no idea what size to order


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> Here is a link..
> 
> I was thinkng of getting a top.. or this
> Hide & Sleek Adjustable Strap Cami to where under tops.. I'm more interested in clothing line.
> ...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

At my age I'd need one that goes from the top of the neck to the tips of the toes!


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

JMO but the greatest things ever made. I always buy a size larger than what the chart says but I LOOOVE them.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I was at Victoria Secrets looking for body shape wear and the clerk took me aside and told me to get Spanx instead of their stuff! :new_shocked: I was impressed by her honesty. Spanx is wonderful but do get the next size up if in doubt.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## JoyandZoeysmom (Mar 18, 2007)

I bought some spanx about a month ago. Went by the sizing on the package, trust me, DON'T go by the sizing on the package!!
I went to put them on and couldn't get them past my badonkadonk! :HistericalSmiley: Talk about alot of work :smheat: I took them back and got a larger size! [ not go for the ego] :blush: Needless to say, the second pair is on the closet shelf, Either I'am too scared to try them or I'am thinking it was too much work to put them on!  

Robin, Joy and Zoey


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> I bought some spanx about a month ago. Went by the sizing on the package, trust me, DON'T go by the sizing on the package!!
> I went to put them on and couldn't get them past my badonkadonk! :HistericalSmiley: Talk about alot of work :smheat: I took them back and got a larger size! [ not go for the ego] :blush: Needless to say, the second pair is on the closet shelf, Either I'am too scared to try them or I'am thinking it was too much work to put them on!
> 
> Robin, Joy and Zoey[/B]


Well I say I you have not but them on yet , then you don't need it... :biggrin:


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=414257
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

FYI---I was out running errands today and while I was at Target, I saw that there is a cheaper line of Spanx called "Assets". They are made by Spanx and are around $20. You might want to try these first if you don't want to spend that much.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> FYI---I was out running errands today and while I was at Target, I saw that there is a cheaper line of Spanx called "Assets". They are made by Spanx and are around $20. You might want to try these first if you don't want to spend that much.[/B]



thanks Sutq, We don't have target here but maybe I can find it on ebay.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I don't know about the clothing, but real Spanx footless hose are also only $20 if you order them directly from SPANX.
By the way, I bought some in the right size for the wedding and now I'm no longer a sausage, but a fan : )


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i have two pair of assets and i love them! they dont suffocate at all and i am stress free when i go out. the only thing i worry about is some guy touching me and feeling them but never had ne one say ne thing. they help with my posture too!


----------

